# Wachusett Pond Skim Sunday 4/2



## makimono (Apr 1, 2017)

Any AZ'rs going?

I've been off skis almost all year but I'm getting my best skimming gear ready for tomorrow. If u'll be there too pm me or find me, i'll be wearing this...





wish I had time to re-sticker the Mach 5 mono though :-?


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 2, 2017)

I hope you post video! "A" for creativity! No Chim chim?


----------



## makimono (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks, I'm going solo so I hope I can get a video! 

And yes Spritle and Chim Chim are in the "trunk" of the Mach 5 mono  I'll at least post some more pics in a TR later...


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 2, 2017)

makimono said:


> Thanks, I'm going solo so I hope I can get a video!
> 
> And yes Spritle and Chim Chim are in the "trunk" of the Mach 5 mono  I'll at least post some more pics in a TR later...



Haha ,should be good ...2 pairs of boots? Your not contemplating 2 people on one monoboard?


----------



## makimono (Apr 2, 2017)

I use the old Solly's to keep the Kryptons dry jic, but I made it across today without sinking


----------

